# Tackle shop



## tuna fever (Dec 15, 2008)

Whats everyones favorit tackle shop with good prices and advice. I'm new to the Outer banks.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Whats up tuna fever ? My favorite tackle shop in your area is T.W's in Nagshead.. Big selection of tackle,bait,clothing etc.. Their like a mini bassproshops.. Also they build custom rods..


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you're a bit further south RDT is a shop who can whip you up an out fit from rod to reel to bait box and terminal gear in no time flat and NOT break the bank. Please support thtse local shops I think they are gonna face a tough year since a lot of folks won't be back because of the closures. I'll be back at leasy 3 time next year from 10 hours away in Central PA


----------



## tuna fever (Dec 15, 2008)

I stopped by TW'S yesterday, those guys acted like they had a crab up their butt. They didn't have time to help me out,and their prices are high.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

After Whitney moved away I mainly switched to TI's. I use them for all my reel parts and repair. Very honest guys. There are some good people at TW's, but some dont know a thing.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

tuna fever said:


> I stopped by TW'S yesterday, those guys acted like they had a crab up their butt. They didn't have time to help me out,and their prices are high.


Well not to ruffle any feathers and I am only stating what I personally experienced at TW's. Once I spent over $200. and didn't even get a thank you, which was fine, but the guy at the register acted pissed because I interrupted him while he was eating his sandwich when I checked out and I've been there on other occassions and got the cold shoulder as well. I'll go there for bait on occassion but that's it. I like Whalebone Tackle. They are small but usually have what I need and are very friendly. Also, Fishin Fever in KDH are good folks too.
Also, you may want to post this on the NC forum as well.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

NateM said:


> After Whitney moved away I mainly switched to TI's. I use them for all my reel parts and repair. Very honest guys.


I have had 2 bad experiences with TI's and heard of several others. I will never go there again. I will not go into details publicly, but they have been know to be very DIShonest.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I have only been in TI's once, well twice. 

First time was to buy my first pair of waders, grabbed the size I wanted and paid in cash, no reciept. Got back to the house we were staying out and dressed up warm and put the waders on and went fishing, quickly realized they were a size to small with a couple pair of socks on.

Took em off and went back to the store and brought the waders (covered in sand and wet) and the box and told the guy(a different guy than sold em to me earlier) what happened. He told me to grab the right size and to have a nice day.

But this was quite a few years ago.

I usally go to TW's Nagshead when I am up that way. The last time I did have one guy comment when buying $60 in bait and ice that that was a lot of money for a drum I had to release.Kinda snotty about it too, but after heading home with two drum releases I just thought about what he said and smiled.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 14, 2008)

I've always gotten good service and advice at Bob's Bait & Tackle, but they are up the beach in Duck. They had a blowout sale at Thanksgiving and I was able to pick up some new gear really cheap.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

tuna fever said:


> I stopped by TW'S yesterday, those guys acted like they had a crab up their butt. They didn't have time to help me out,and their prices are high.


To be honest all tackle shops are high in prices.. If you want to save money go to Wal-Mart or K-mart...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TW's has always been a pain in the ass for me. I've been in there twice and the first time I was just asking about bait since their cooler was empty, and the guy looked at me like I was an idiot for even asking. The second time was to buy a rain suit since they had some on sale for a great price. Same experience at thresher. You'd think I interupted him from a BJ the way he was acting. I drive right past them all now and if I haven't gotten bait locally first, I'll go to Frank & Frans or RDT.

As for going to Wally World or K-Mart, you get what you pay for and most of what they sell is junk. If I have to spend a few dollars more at a local shop to get good gear I will. I'd rather not skimp on a few bucks and lose the fish of a lifetime.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*tackle shops OBX*

TW's Nags Head repaired a broken tip on my trout rod in under 15 minutes and cost six dollars. But then it's taken me about nine years to adapt to OBX time. Since your new to the area TunaFever, welcome, and relax, slow down, service is slightly different here. Ask the clerk his name, he might be a neighbor, tell him your new to the area, be friendly when they are not. Just remember Tackle shops are higher priced than online or discount stores. But alot of them offer personal service you can't get at the big chains. For the record I don't prefer any one tackle shop over the others.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Red Drum Tackle in Buxton.


----------



## tuna fever (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I stopped by Fishin Fever todayand talked to Scott, he was a big help on what rigs to use here, and rods for different type of fishing. It was real laid back there, not just after your money.They have a cool web site. www.fishinfeverobx.com . Thanks for all the help


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hatteras Jack- always friendly to me when Im there

Frank and Fran's-same thing, once they get to me (if theyre with somebody else) they're as nice as can be

Dylan's Corner- May not have the biggest selection in Buxton, but certainly the most friendly by far

Frisco Rod and Gun- Always get great service in there as well. 

Teach's Lair- Always get friendly service in there. Most of these shops mentioned are competitively priced (for the island)

There are other tackle shops. Like some of the people in them, but generally only go in if I cant find what Im looking for elsewhere. Price and attitude arent the greatest.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

*Fishin' Fever *is the place for me, what they sell is what is tested and works. They are happy to show how to tie up rig as well. Good folks and the Mullet and Bunker seem to be the freshest during the season.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

my garage, hahaha


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

joemullet said:


> my garage, hahaha


hah!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

joemullet said:


> my garage, hahaha


If you have never been in his garage, you should know that it will put most tackle shops to shame.

Yo Joe, Everett scored a 1980 Lloyd Rose Washburn for Christmas. We found him a 1982 Fernadez Strat that is one hot guitar.

I will have to get you two together next year to jam some.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I have left TW’s many times feeling like I did something wrong. I am glad to see that I’m not the only one who feels this way.

I go to Frank & Fran’s about six times a year. Every time I walk through the door I am greeted as if I’m in there everyday. They are always so nice. I’ll stroll to the back and see Frank sitting in his office and I’ll ask something about “where to go fishing” or “something dumb” and he will stop what he is doing and talk to me. 

That is why they are the “fisherman’s friend”. :fishing:
Frank & Fran’s is my favorite. 

However, Avon is a long way from the metropolis of Nags Head….
So if I where up in the metropolitan area, hummmm, let’s see, 
how about the Stop & Shop?

Now, for the Wal Mart comment, yall’ have to forgive PEEWEE, he is from Elizabeth City.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey sehgull, you can't tell me you never swooped trough the tackle section in wal-mart and picked up some gotcha plugs, smithwicks, rat-l-traps,bottom rigs or somthing to save a dollar.. And I don't remember buying my WRI nail from there...Oh yeah Mullets tackle shop..


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

*mike's, stop and shop, colington light on beach road. square shooter and dealer.*


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

Whalebone, Outer Banks, Stop and Shop, Fishin'Fever.
If they don't have it I go to TW's. My wife, and other family members have told me TW's staff seemed disinterested or rude to them, too...not the owner.
TW's does have the best daily report online, so I give 'em some business.
Go to them all, more than once, and see who's nice to you.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

just find one you like. i dont have just one i go to. its just about what you need and who has it for a price you like. all shops arent the same. one might be too pricey but they have what you want . get to know the person behind the counter as it can help. just dont think someone has to jump up the second you come up as they see hundreds everyday and you look just like the one that just ask whats going to bite in two weeks. mostly keep in mind[ in my case ] i drum fish mostly,dont buy much, bait, line as i dont loose much to casting, sharks ect, still have a few sinkers i had 30 yr back, make my own sinkers when i can. but where im going here is i get a cold sholder also sometime. understand why, be in their shoes. when i had a small shop i had a guy that first time came in, looked at a new 7500 and ask WHATS MY PRICE, i had the cheapest price in the USA, all i said was NOT FOR SALE and took him to the door. that was after he said i didnt know who he was.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I usually go to stop & shop if I'm up that way.They seem to have fresh bait when nobody else form Ocoke to carolla does. Great sandwiches too.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*TWs*

I've done a significant amount of business with TWs in Nags Head and will continue to do so. I find Nick one of the more unassuming and knowledgeable fishing/rodbuilding resources on the island and one of the few knowledgeable resources who will built according to your specifications, not holding blindly and intolerably to past practices that may not be current best practices. Some of the responses I've received at other shops have been simply incorrect......and on more than one occasion. If Nick isn't familiar with a particular product or approach, he'll be the first to admit it..........Yes, I like Nick's customer first attitude and he and TWs will remain at the top of my list.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I here TW's is going to check into what's going on. (thanks to the wonderful resource of pierandsurf) I have had good and bad experiences there myself but they have always had what I needed; not that _I_ wanted to pay their price for it.. I don't think its the shop but maybe some of the attitudes there; But maybe someone was having a bad day, we'll see.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

RDT or Frisco Rod n Gun. Frank n Frans when I get off work and don't wanna drive too far.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If I'm only headed to OI, Nags head TW's. Stopped in there Thankgiving to get a trout rod. Very helpful, even took the time to show me some new knots. Young lads name was Seth. Went to the KDH TW's and not impressed. 1$ for 2/0 swivels,I think not. All in all, I much prefer headed to the Drum. Hatteras Jack's if they're open and I need some reel candy
Now if Greg's wasn't so far out of the way on the trip south...


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Amen to what dsurf said about Nick at TW's. He is as good as they get. He builds the most beautiful, functional rod I have ever seen (and I am as anal about that stuff as you can be). Most tackle shops I have ever been to, it takes a while before you really feel at home there. People have good days and they have bad days. I never really cared much for RDT, but recently have had very good experiences there, and will continue to stop there when I can. Always treated like family at Frank & Fran's. Tradewinds has always been great as well. Please don't be fooled by first impressions.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> If I'm only headed to OI, Nags head TW's. Stopped in there Thankgiving to get a trout rod. Very helpful, even took the time to show me some new knots. Young lads name was Seth. Went to the KDH TW's and not impressed. 1$ for 2/0 swivels,I think not. All in all, I much prefer headed to the Drum. Hatteras Jack's if they're open and I need some reel candy
> Now if Greg's wasn't so far out of the way on the trip south...


yeah i know seth, good kid, and can fish thats for sure.



Jesse


----------

